# Theme from Girl With a Pearl Earring with paintings by Vermeer



## xtet

The theme from the 2003 film Girl With a Pearl Earring, by Alexandre Desplat, arranged and conducted by Doug Lofstrom. Performance is by the Columbia College Chicago New Music Ensemble, recorded on Nov. 9, 2016. This video also features selected paintings by Johannes Vermeer (1632-1675), the subject of the 2003 film.






Enjoy!


----------

